# OpenOffice.org packages



## dennylin93 (Oct 28, 2009)

I recently built some editors/openoffice.org-3 (3.1.1) packages. If anyone would like to provide bandwidth and space for these packages, please PM me.

The specs:

FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p4
i386
CPUTYPE= pentium4

I updated the ports tree immediately before I built the packages, and I used the default options for all of the ports.

The following languages are available: en-US, en-GB, and zh-TW.


----------



## Ole (Oct 28, 2009)

IMHO torrents tracker with OO version table for misc Fbsd arch/releases will be nice for this task. I have OO 3.1 for 8.0-RC2 amd64/i386 and compile it with evolution / kde support and all language


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the idea, but I'm not really a fan of torrents and P2P.

My school might be able to allocate some bandwidth and disk space, so I should be able to host them myself.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 2, 2009)

Many thanks to Philippe-Pierre for hosting the packages. They are available at http://lamarelle.lautre.net/OOo/.

Built on:

FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p4 i386
CPUTYPE= pentium4

Languages:

en-GB
en-US
fr
zh-TW

If the dependencies aren't correct after installation, do `# portmaster --check-depends` or `# pkgdb -F`. Adding -O when running pkgdb speeds up the process by omitting checks. Portmaster or portupgrade must be installed to run these commands.

Edit:
Another site: ftp.hs.ntnu.edu.tw. HTTP, FTP, and rsync are all available for this one. The French package is now available.


----------



## teckk (Nov 3, 2009)

Also here
ftp://ooopackages.good-day.net/pub/OpenOffice.org/


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 3, 2009)

here are also OOO packages created by me...
I'm waiting for FreeBSD-8-Stable to add new packages 

ftp://onyxia.fallendusk.org/pub/openoffice/
thanks to kano for hosting


----------



## Philippe-Pierre (Nov 3, 2009)

teckk said:
			
		

> Also here
> ftp://ooopackages.good-day.net/pub/OpenOffice.org/



Of course, but OOo-3.1.1 is for amd64 and FreeBSD 8.0 there.


----------

